# 2011 Jetta Sportwagen with 80K needs timing chains? P0011-000017 P000A-000010 G40? N205?



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

I have a 2001 JSW 2.5 SE. It has just over 80K miles. I change the oil every 5K with Mobil 1 and an OEM filter.

A few days ago I got an odd low/rough idle (just under 500rpm) when I was on my way home from work. No CEL and went away after I stopped somewhere for a bit and returned to the car.

Seemed like a vacuum leak to me but I checked everything and nothing was loose.

Yesterday I got a CEL and ran my VCDS when I got home. Pulled 3 codes with frequency of 1 (first time).

000017 - Bank 1: Camshaft A (Intake) 
P0011 - 000 - Retard Setpoint not Reached (Over-Advanced) - Intermittent

000010 - Camshaft Positioner (Bank 1 Intake) 
P000A - 000 - Slow Response - Intermittent

000262 - Manifold / Barometric Pressure Sensor (G71) / (F96) 
P0106 - 000 - Implausible Signal - MIL ON

I know the older 2.5s are known for upper chain stretch around 80K miles but I thought they fixed the issue after 2008 or 2009?


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

i know you said you changed the oil, but these codes come on when low on oil.


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Oil isn't low, car doesn't burn any oil and I check it every time I get gas out of habit daily driving 16Vs for over 15 years.


----------

